# MRV Authorized but not working



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok, had the tech back out today and he is stumped. Meanwhile my wife is getting mad, and I'm getting frustrated. We have just switched from Dish because of the HD promo and whole home DVR setup.

My Setup: 1 Slimline 3 lnb dish
1 Green label 8 way splitter attached directly to LNB on top
Port 1= RG-6 to PI with output on PI to new HR24-500 DVR
Port 2,4,6,7 = RG-6 to HR24-700's (2 are HD, 2 are SD tv's)

Have reset numerous times through power downs, tried satellite setup 4 more times on all receivers. Tech said he is sending to the "engineers" which I assume is not my problem anymore. Also, my sd channels are pixiling especially on my HD tv's, had to set them at Native OFF, using pillar box to keep it from getting too bad. Thank You


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

How many total receivers do you have ??

It looks like you have 5 DVR's ??

Do you have a SWM LNB ?? Single wire running from dish to 8 Way Splitter...


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

my bad the one on port 1 is the HR24-500

the others are all h24-700 (no-dvr)

yes single wire to top port


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you have a SWiM 16 installed?


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

armchair said:


> Do you have a SWiM 16 installed?


Do not see anything else.

Single wire into green label splitter, port 1 links into the PI which then goes into the HR24-500

4 other ports go into h24-700's

All on RG-6 no more than 5 years old


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok..... So you have a total of 6 tuners

1 DVR for 2 tuners

4 HD Receivers for 4 tuners

There is no ethernet cables (Cat5/Cat6) plugged into any receiver ... correct ???


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

lzhj9k said:


> Ok..... So you have a total of 6 tuners
> 
> 1 DVR for 2 tuners
> 
> ...


Correct


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

How long has it been since you were first installed

Did MRV ever work when you were first installed and then stop working ??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Step one, run the system test on each and see if there are any errors.


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

Seeing a lot of this. 

When you go to Menu - Setup - System Setup do you see a section for Multi-room? 

If you don't the reps never got it added to the account. Can't count the service calls that could have been solved over the phone. 

An account may have MRV on it, but it has not been added to the receivers.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Correct


Are the HR24 and H24 showing the network as Coax connected (Check system info).


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

azarby said:


> Are the HR24 and H24 showing the network as Coax connected (Check system info).


Menu shows Multi-Room on all receivers Say:

Multi-Room: Authorized

No networked DVRs found

Checked all system info and run tested them all.

System info shows all as: Coax-connected
Internet: Not connected (22)

there is a yield sign on the STB Services port as: N/A (301)

Some errors on the run system test, 71-73-972 Cannot detect internet

Install was done on July 12th Monday, and he came back today. Same guy.

Do not currently have but have had the network set-up with the ethernet port to my router, but removed it to isolate tests.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Menu shows Multi-Room on all receivers Say:
> 
> Multi-Room: Authorized
> 
> ...


From your earlier description, It appears that you do not have a connectoin to the internet, correct? Can you list your IP addresses assigned to each receiver and recorder so we can tell if they are locally assinged correctly.


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

192.168.2.10 .11 .12 .13 .14
255.255.255.0 Sub
192.168.2.1 gate
192.168.2.1 DNS

All show network connected
no internet


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> 192.168.2.10 .11 .12 .13 .14
> 255.255.255.0 Sub
> 192.168.2.1 gate
> 192.168.2.1 DNS
> ...


So how are these IPs and other numbers getting to the receiver? You didn't list that you have a DECA bridging to your router.


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> So how are these IPs and other numbers getting to the receiver? You didn't list that you have a DECA bridging to your router.


Manually entered them on all receivers. Well I went through them all and did a specific reboot.
also replugged in my ethernet port on back of hr24 dvr
1. power off all
2. reboot only cable modem
3. reboot wireless router 9with 4 port lan)
4. reboot my vonage adapter
5. reboot my computer
6. reboot h24 receivers
7. reboot hr24 dvr.

before I got to reboot all of them, it picked up the multi room. Picked up the one show I had recorded off the DVR in all rooms.

Only question the wife will want to know is, Can you pause live TV in any room (like you can with Dish)?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Manually entered them on all receivers. Well I went through them all and did a specific reboot.
> also replugged in my ethernet port on back of hr24 dvr
> 1. power off all
> 2. reboot only cable modem
> ...


Plugging in the Ethernet on the back of the 24 will not work with DECA enabled MRV. You need an external DECA adapter. I would disconnect any ethernet cables to the DECA cloud and remove any fixed IPs and run network setup again. You may need to also run the sat setup on the HR24 to clear out any remnants of the ethernet setup. This should enable MRV without internet. Once you have this working call DTV and get an additional DECA adapter with PI to connect in the internet.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Azarby...

You are correct,,,, the receiver that HAD the ethernet cable connected to it will need to have the sat. setup rerun once again..........


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok explain for us slow people - this must be only a temporary thing then huh?

But if it worked I'm on the right track, that it is an IP network problem?

So should I let each receiver reset to its default network of 169.....?

Will the Subnet, gateway or DNS need to change?
Any specific info would be helpful. The h / hr24's have the built in DECA correct?

I have a question about using a deca and PI to attach to the router, but just getting the multi room would be a great start !!!


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Ok explain for us slow people - this must be only a temporary thing then huh?
> 
> But if it worked I'm on the right track, that it is an IP network problem?
> 
> ...


This would be temporary until you get another DECA and PI from DTV. By doing the reset as described above, yes you wil get the 169.xxx.xxx.xxx IPs, but this is ok as you don't have internet connected. The DECA and PI for the internet would need to connect to your existing splitter or you could add a x2 splitter on any input to any receiver and have the common connection go to the SWiM network, one of the outputs to the receiver and the second output to the internt DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Ok explain for us slow people - this must be only a temporary thing then huh?
> 
> But if it worked I'm on the right track, that it is an IP network problem?
> 
> ...


Without the router in the loop with the DECA bridging, I'd reset the network defaults, let them use their internal IP and settings and re-run the SAT setup to get them back on the internal DECA [after removing all ethernet cables].


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

So by using ( I assume an external DECA devise which ties into RG-6 cable and has an ethernet port) this to piggy back into the system it will treat the receivers as if they are all in series. Allowing them all even access into the DECA unit into the router. Will there be special needs for the addressing of this DECA unit?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> So by using ( I assume an external DECA devise which ties into RG-6 cable and has an ethernet port) this to piggy back into the system it will treat the receivers as if they are all in series. Allowing them all even access into the DECA unit into the router. Will there be special needs for the addressing of this DECA unit?


Actually is is like a star connection with the SWiM acting like a pseudo hub. Once you have the DECA internet and PI, connect that up first and then you could either power off each receiver and power them back up and they would now find the proper IP through the DECA connection back to the router, or you could just try to re-run the network connection on each device. I find it is cleaner to power them off then back on. The trick is to get the internet DECA up and stable first so there is a defined path to the router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> So by using ( I assume an external DECA devise which ties into RG-6 cable and has an ethernet port) this to piggy back into the system it will treat the receivers as if they are all in series. Allowing them all even access into the DECA unit into the router. Will there be special needs for the addressing of this DECA unit?


 Not quite sure what your question is.
You have a DECA coax network between the 24s. Adding a broadband connection [a separate DECA & PI] to the coax network, will have the router handle all the traffic routing, give you internet access along with access to your home network.
The receivers can either work as an extension to your home network, or work independently of your home network, but in this case you should let each receiver use its internal IP and network settings.


----------



## dsw73 (Jul 15, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Not quite sure what your question is.
> You have a DECA coax network between the 24s. Adding a broadband connection [a separate DECA & PI] to the coax network, will have the router handle all the traffic routing, give you internet access along with access to your home network.
> The receivers can either work as an extension to your home network, or work independently of your home network, but in this case you should let each receiver use its internal IP and network settings.


Thank you to both, atleast it is in some working order. Better than the nothing I had. I just wanted to make sure you were speaking of an external DECA adapter (the one with the ethernet plug) inline. Sounds like it to me. Can I use the existing PI which comes from the 8 way splitter into the PI into the HR24 DVR, if I use a quality splitter.

I could split the "to ird" line on the output of the PI, one going into the HR24, the other going into the DECA adapter, capping the end of the adapter, and plugging in the ethernet plug. The other end of the ethernet into the router.

This should allow the system to access the router, Correct?


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is an Example of a system connected to the Internet with a separate External Deca Module...


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Thank you to both, atleast it is in some working order. Better than the nothing I had. I just wanted to make sure you were speaking of an external DECA adapter (the one with the ethernet plug) inline. Sounds like it to me. Can I use the existing PI which comes from the 8 way splitter into the PI into the HR24 DVR, if I use a quality splitter.
> 
> I could split the "to ird" line on the output of the PI, one going into the HR24, the other going into the DECA adapter, capping the end of the adapter, and plugging in the ethernet plug. The other end of the ethernet into the router.
> 
> This should allow the system to access the router, Correct?


No you can't use the existing PI and share the power. The PI is specifically made for the DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw73 said:


> Thank you to both, atleast it is in some working order. Better than the nothing I had. I just wanted to make sure you were speaking of an external DECA adapter (the one with the ethernet plug) inline. Sounds like it to me. Can I use the existing PI which comes from the 8 way splitter into the PI into the HR24 DVR, if I use a quality splitter.
> 
> I could split the "to ird" line on the output of the PI, one going into the HR24, the other going into the DECA adapter, capping the end of the adapter, and plugging in the ethernet plug. The other end of the ethernet into the router.
> 
> This should allow the system to access the router, Correct?


There isn't a way to "leverage" your SWiM PI for the DECA to router.
You need this:


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, DTV has been in and out of my house for the laste few weeks to upgrade and install MRV. They upgraded the regular receivers to H24's and the DVR to HR24. They told me I could connect my home network to the rj45 on the DVR. 

As they left today they said everything is working. no Mrv.. The H24's don't see the HR24 . I read that I can't connect any receiver to the internet except through a DECA adapter, so I disconnected the rj45 and restarted the receiver.

Show I be able to start the services, cause that does not work.

Help!


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

You will have to rerun the initial sat set up on the machine that HAD the Cat5/Cat6 plugged in...

Main Menu---Parental Favs & Set Up---System SetUp---Satellite--- ReRun Satellite SetUp..

Try this........


----------



## Winston_Smith (Jul 16, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> There isn't a way to "leverage" your SWiM PI for the DECA to router.
> You need this:


I was actually told that you can use the SWM PI to power the DECA unit. Granted not in the fashion he wants to, but you can run from the LNB output on the SMW PI into the DECA unit. The problem he would have is I know of no possible splitter that passes the power to both outputs, they all only pass power to one of the outputs (the red line output).


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

Winston_Smith said:


> I was actually told that you can use the SWM PI to power the DECA unit. Granted not in the fashion he wants to, but you can run from the LNB output on the SMW PI into the DECA unit. The problem he would have is I know of no possible splitter that passes the power to both outputs, they all only pass power to one of the outputs (the red line output).


You can use the 21V SWM PI with a deca unit and it works just fine.
You CAN'T use the 29V SWM Multiswitch PI to power a DECA (without frying it)
You can use the 29V SWM PI to power a SWM LNB though. (Or so we were told when we were out of 21's)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Manctech said:


> You can use the 29V SWM PI to power a SWM LNB though. (Or so we were told when we were out of 21's)


You can take that to the bank, because I'm been powering my LNB with one since the first day of testing [2 years ago], as that's what they sent with it.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You can take that to the bank, because I'm been powering my LNB with one since the first day of testing [2 years ago], as that's what they sent with it.


Same here. Used the 29v PI with SWMLNB from day one of testing. No problems what so ever.


----------



## hatchet (May 29, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> I read that I can't connect any receiver to the internet except through a DECA adapter, so I disconnected the rj45 and restarted the receiver.


Not sure where you read that :nono:.

I have an HR24 and two H24s hooked up via ethernet to my home network and MRV is working as intended.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hatchet said:


> Not sure where you read that :nono:.
> 
> I have an HR24 and two H24s hooked up via ethernet to my home network and MRV is working as intended.


Unless the poster was speaking in the context MRV through DirecTV's officially supported DECA coax network. In that case the ethernet ports on the H/HR24 receivers cannot be used for MRV or to access to the home network/internet except through a broad Band DECA dongle connected to the coax network some how and router.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

scottb8888 said:


> They told me I could connect my home network to the rj45 on the DVR.


They were incorrect (wrong, ignorant, idiots, fill in your choice). You cannot do that on an HR24. This is a common piece of misinformation.

To connect to your router/home network you need a separate DECA module with its own separate power supply, connected to a separate coax from the splitter. I believe a diagram was already posted.

And as was stated, once you plugged that ethernet cable into the HR24, it disabled the DECA/MRV networking, and you can't get it back without re-running Satellite Setup. It does not come back automatically when you unhook the ethernet cable.

All this chasing of IP addresses, etc. is a red herring. Re-run Satellite setup on your HR24. Make sure there are NO ethernet cables plugged into ANY receiver at ANY time.

Keith


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

... and ** if ** that doesn't work have D* reauthorize your services and try again.


----------

